

Startup idea: Collaborative payment for open-source dev - billboebel
http://startup-ideas.posterous.com/collaborative-payment-for-open-source-dev

======
pella
another idea - "OpenCompany"

<http://e-texteditor.com/blog/2009/opencompany>

<http://www.metagovernment.org/wiki/Open_company>

